# 722k Acquiring Signal everytime I turn it on



## Deveausome (May 23, 2012)

Every day when I turn on my 722K I have a message saying "Acquiring Signal"
In order to get the signal to come back I have to dissconnect the coax and reconnect it. It then takes 10 minutes to acquire the signal then to download the guide.

Help!!!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Call CSR, do schedule tech visit since you didn't done simple troubleshooting and didn't post results.
Get signal levels for start, for all sats and all tpns ... check switch config at least ...


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

Unplug the receiver for 15 seconds to reset it, and run a check switch test as mentioned.

If the same problem continues, please feel free to send me a PM and I can get you details on having a tech come out.


----------



## Deveausome (May 23, 2012)

P Smith said:


> Call CSR, do schedule tech visit since you didn't done simple troubleshooting and didn't post results.
> Get signal levels for start, for all sats and all tpns ... check switch config at least ...


Mr. P Smith since you didn't done simple ENGLISH I will assume good will and give you the benifit of the doubt that you are not a complete JERK. With that said, I have reset the system, I have checked the switches, but please understand, If everytime I turn the system on I have to disconnect the coax cable and reconnect it, it would make sense that the switches don't pass the test until I remove the coax cable and reconnect it. Once that is done everything works as expected. Let me repeat "Everything". Again, the problem is Everytime I power up the receiver either by plugging it in, or by turning it on, in order to get it to work I have to dissconnect the coax cable and reconnect it. Once that is done the receiver works just fine. I realize that you are smarter than most people especially me but it is not necessary to strut your obvious superior masculinity in forums where people might just want to see if there are any other of the lesser folks out there with the same or similar issue.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Slow down ... It's not about you ... it's about sharing info what had been done with the DVR before posting.

I would ask you to stop connecting/disconnecting coax cable when DVR is powered on !

You still short of description what LNBF you have, is there DPP44 switch ? Is power inserted OK ? etc... No need to bring personal thing like masculinity/femininity. Or language.


----------



## Deveausome (May 23, 2012)

First thing, I appologize! The tone seemed degrading.
The LNBF is a DP-A21201.
The switch is a DPP1K.2 w/separator I believe.
I guess I don't know if the power is inserted correctly.


----------



## Deveausome (May 23, 2012)

Thank you for your help.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

OK, so you have _internal_ switch (it's a combo of LNBF and DPP switch).
In this case, your DVR is the power source; then I would try to measure voltage coming to the LNBF. Should be 18+ VDC under load. Perhaps something wrong with cable/barrels/F-connectors ... Without the V measure, we will shoot in a dark.
Just one simple thing could be done easy: if you have other separator, try to change it.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

Are you still experiencing problems with signal acquisition when you first power on your receiver? You should not need to do anything but turn your receiver on and choose your channel or the function you want to perform. We can send a technician to your home to locate the problem. Please PM your account number to schedule a technician. Thanks.



Deveausome said:


> First thing, I appologize! The tone seemed degrading.
> The LNBF is a DP-A21201.
> The switch is a DPP1K.2 w/separator I believe.
> I guess I don't know if the power is inserted correctly.


----------

